# old endo



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

hi Peter

I had a lap on Monday and they discovered I had had endo and they lasered the scarring it had left.

They said that there is no way of knowing when I had this endo. How common is it for endo to go of its own accord? and do you think it is likely to return?

Do you know if my chances of conceiving are higher now that the scarring has been lasered?

Thanks for your help
Mandy x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

mandyjane said:


> hi Peter
> 
> I had a lap on Monday and they discovered I had had endo and they lasered the scarring it had left.
> 
> ...


----------

